# A Siblings Guide to Psychosis



## HA (Oct 1, 2005)

The CMHA has a PDF file of this wonderful book for siblings and is available here:
http://www.marketingisland.com/mi/tmm/en/cataloguemanager/pdf0/CMHA_21556_EN.pdf


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2005)

Another in your long list of excellent finds, HeartArt. Thanks!


----------



## Anna (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks HeartArt for that useful resource.


----------



## HA (Oct 13, 2005)

You are most welcome! A couple of women from our local chapter run a support group for family members who are in the first 5 yrs of coping with this illness. They call it Early Years of Recovery (EYORS). They helped with the books' creation.

Cheers


----------

